# Big Brake Kits



## tylenoljones (Jul 11, 2013)

I have been searching around for big brake kits for the '04 GTO on the internet for about a week now, and all I can find is kits for the front 2 wheels only. I was wondering if anybody had some advice for me as to where I can look for big brake kits for the front and rear wheels.

Thanks!


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Wilwood for one.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

I bought 13" wilwoods for front and rear to fit under the OEM 17" wheels. biggest that you can get under the 17s. one of my car guys told me that brembo is also a great set-up but more expensive not to say that the wilwoods were cheap. over 3K for the ones i bought.


----------



## tylenoljones (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah, I have been looking at the Wilwoods and it has taken me forever to find rear rotors, calipers, etc. Luckily, I was able to find some made by Wilwood yesterday night. I have 19's on the '04 that I just recently bought used, so I am thinking that 14" rotors would be the way to go in front. The only rear rotors that I was able to find from Wilwood were 13", so I feel that they should work really well. I was also able to find a set of Baers and I was wondering if that would be any good.

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

so tell us how will you be using your car? I plan on driving mine this September at the silver state classic challenge in Nevada. That is a 90 mile road race in the desert north of Los Vegas. and also i may be doing some mile shoot out races next year.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If it isn't a track car save your money. Just covert to 05/06 brakes and get good rotors and pads.


----------



## tylenoljones (Jul 11, 2013)

I was planning on making it a fun-to-drive car that I would take out just for the sake of driving it around and then maybe occasionally I will take it to the track.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Like I said... 05/06 brake conversion with good rotors/pads.


----------



## tylenoljones (Jul 11, 2013)

Ok, thanks for the help


----------

